# what do ya'll think of this?



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope you get it. better than my brothes Ford Ranger and its alot cheaper.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

to make this archery related, i think i'll start this... what kind of releases are you guys shooting?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Scott little goose for hunting, but I have been learning BT with the tru ball tru tension.


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

Tru Ball Bandit. pretty good cheap realease.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

cool, i shoot a Scott Longhorn Pro, and a Stan ShootOff! which is broke right now


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont think it would be a bad truck, but I most likely would not buy a guys old off road truck, those things take a beating.. just like I would never buy a truck that a guy used to use as a plow truck.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks great Dylan! Should work good. Oh and I shoot a Carter Only, and a TruBall HT.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I dont think it would be a bad truck, but I most likely would not buy a guys old off road truck, those things take a beating.. just like I would never buy a truck that a guy used to use as a plow truck.


 it isn't an off road truck, he did it to pose for pics.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

string snapper said:


> Hope you get it. better than my brothes Ford Ranger and its alot cheaper.


 X2 my brother has a ford ranger too


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

oh no!! the blazer is gone!! dangit!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That sucks Dylan. Sorry bro.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That sucks Dylan. Sorry bro.


it's all good, always the opportunity to find something better!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very true.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i drive a 1994 f150 with a 302 that i built up the bottem end and left the top stock so i can make an insain amount of hp out of it when i have the extr*****. it is an awsome truck. and will make white smoke stock


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> i drive a 1994 f150 with a 302 that i built up the bottem end and left the top stock so i can make an insain amount of hp out of it when i have the extr*****. it is an awsome truck. and will make white smoke stock


my friend posted a 89 f150 on my faceboook wall, straight 6, no rust, stick, for 1600 i think, i'm looking into it!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet truck Aaron. Pics??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like a great truck Dylan. 

Jake


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya it seems to be in pretty good shape, but definitely take a look at it and test drive it, look under the cab and look at the chassis and all of that.
my mom had a 4 door blazer like that but 2wd and not jacked up and it was a great vehicle, I still see many of them on the road today as well as the one my mom had.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

exactly,
oh and I shoot a Scott Little Goose, I was trying my TRU Ball stinger but I think I do back-tension better with my little goose.


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> it's all good, always the opportunity to find something better!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

And Dylan chceck under the fenders and see if you feel any rust or bondo. cause if there's any bondo that could be a problem down the road.


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> it isn't an off road truck, he did it to pose for pics.


Most likely if he put a brush guard and offroad tires on a blazer and its 4 wheel drive.. he probably offroaded it because there would be no point for him to do the tires and brushguard if he didn't. just sayin...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Most likely if he put a brush guard and offroad tires on a blazer and its 4 wheel drive.. he probably offroaded it because there would be no point for him to do the tires and brushguard if he didn't. just sayin...


i talked to him about it, he did it just for looks.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i talked to him about it, he did it just for looks.



I know lots of guys who lifted trucks....for looks!! not to many places to legally go off roading in WI


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want a suv that's cheap and drives good look a jeep cherokee's the regular not the grand. I would look for a 93+ though and they quit production in 01. There is still tons of after market stuff fpr them too. Just an option man.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i found this one i'm kinda interested in, in the same city as mee too, i will take a look at it if it's there in a few weeks

it's a grand, but it's sweet

http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/2463706914.html


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

SET THE HOOK said:


> I know lots of guys who lifted trucks....for looks!! not to many places to legally go off roading in WI


Plenty of places... do you know where the PDQ is in Cedarburg kitty corner from cedarcreek motorsports is? well behind that PDQ is a parcel of land that was deemed unbuildable or something like that so noone pays taxes on it or owns it... it's basically public land and there are mudding trails blazed through the whole property with huge mud holes... that's where I go... almost every saturday you will see the owner of Friedstadt automotive over there mud bogging....


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> i drive a 1994 f150 with a 302 that i built up the bottem end and left the top stock so i can make an insain amount of hp out of it when i have the extr*****. it is an awsome truck. and will make white smoke stock


So what pistons do you have in it? Rods? bearings? comp cam? roller lifters? roller cam bearings? rockers? ARP rod bolts? pushrods?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i found this one i'm kinda interested in, in the same city as mee too, i will take a look at it if it's there in a few weeks
> 
> it's a grand, but it's sweet
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/2463706914.html


I have a 95 grand and love it but I think regular cherokees look better. haha

Here's mine!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i will say my friend josh's reg. cherokee sport does look cooler, i like the boxy look


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Plenty of places... do you know where the PDQ is in Cedarburg kitty corner from cedarcreek motorsports is? well behind that PDQ is a parcel of land that was deemed unbuildable or something like that so noone pays taxes on it or owns it... it's basically public land and there are mudding trails blazed through the whole property with huge mud holes... that's where I go... almost every saturday you will see the owner of Friedstadt automotive over there mud bogging....


we know, we shoot 3d league right behind the place at buckskin bowmen.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> i found this one i'm kinda interested in, in the same city as mee too, i will take a look at it if it's there in a few weeks
> 
> it's a grand, but it's sweet
> 
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/2463706914.html


Looks like it's in poor condition though...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

idk, i have to go look at it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What you lookin for mainly Dylan? Just a truck or you lookin for certain things?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> What you lookin for mainly Dylan? Just a truck or you lookin for certain things?


something for the right money


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here we go, found this one today:
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/2538400371.html


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> here we go, found this one today:
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/cto/2538400371.html


Dude ! what's with the mopars!!! you must like them just like your dad and his 1 ton!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> Dude ! what's with the mopars!!! you must like them just like your dad and his 1 ton!


nothing wrong with jeeps!! they're sweet looking and you can get a pretty good shape one for around 3 grand!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That jeep looks nice Dylan. And nothin wrong with a good mopar haha


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

lol, jake, look at my FB wall, my dad posted up some cool ones.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice. I like that lifted Wrangler.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

anything i can find for the right buck, will be looked at.


----------

